# Twine/Net Pallet Purchases



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

My neighbor and I are going to purchase twine and net wrap by the pallet, one of each. What discount can we expect based on your experience?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I buy by the pallet, usually bout 10%


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not much here cause we get the highest discount per ball buying just 40 balls of twin at a time during the spring sale which was last week. I guess it saved us roighly $7 a ball but didnt matter that I bought a pallet. Paid $29 for tyrite 440/4000. So yes there is saving bit we didnt have to buy a pallet to get it. Good luck


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here in the east if you buy by skid and can connect with PollyBenco Leola Pa. On some items there is big money to be saved.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I give $10 roll discount on netwrap and $2 a bale on twine for a pallet.90% of what I sell is pallet orders.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> I give $10 roll discount on netwrap and $2 a bale on twine for a pallet.90% of what I sell is pallet orders.


Is this the FABPRO wrap???


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rajela said:


> Is this the FABPRO wrap???


Heck no!!!.Its Pritchett brand.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Heck no!!!.Its Pritchett brand.


ABSOLUTE BEST wrap made in my opinion.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> Heck no!!!.Its Pritchett brand.


Where is the Pritchett Brand manufactured at?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sure I paid 50% above retail, but I just bought NH 9,500 yd net wrap for $270/roll.
After you get off the floor from laughing, how bad did I get ripped off??


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Ive used 6 or 7 pallets of Pritchett net. Works for me. Keep going back to ol' Cy for more...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I'm sure I paid 50% above retail, but I just bought NH 9,500 yd net wrap for $270/roll.
> After you get off the floor from laughing, how bad did I get ripped off??


About $70 a roll.

Where people really get shorted is on the thickness of the net itself.Compare the weight of the roll also not just the price or length of the roll.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> About $70 a roll.
> 
> Where people really get shorted is on the thickness of the net itself.Compare the weight of the roll also not just the price or length of the roll.


You got a price list per pallet?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

what width do you use.48,51,64,67?


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

swmnhay,

Is the 51" the same as cover edge from deere?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

covenanthay said:


> swmnhay,
> 
> Is the 51" the same as cover edge from deere?


No it is different.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> About $70 a roll.
> 
> Where people really get shorted is on the thickness of the net itself.Compare the weight of the roll also not just the price or length of the roll.


WOW!!!

Man I got crushed.

I only bought 3 rolls. I would assume youre talking pallet or large quantity price?

Is NH net any good (4' wide)


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> WOW!!!
> Man I got crushed.
> I only bought 3 rolls. I would assume youre talking pallet or large quantity price?
> Is NH net any good (4' wide)


NH net, last I bought, was manufactured by Frank Winnie Co. Generic net, also Frank Winnie, locally is 195-215/roll depending on who you buy from and time of year. That's per single roll. Pallet prices are lower.

I personally have no complaints with their net, though I haven't used much else.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> WOW!!!
> Man I got crushed.
> I only bought 3 rolls. I would assume youre talking pallet or large quantity price?
> Is NH net any good (4' wide)


You would of saved $60 a roll buying single rolls from me.$70 if a full pallet.Shipping can be a issue that far but typically on a full (20)pallet 5-20 per roll.

Just need a zipcode to get a shipping quote.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> NH net, last I bought, was manufactured by Frank Winnie Co. Generic net, also Frank Winnie, locally is 195-215/roll depending on who you buy from and time of year. That's per single roll. Pallet prices are lower.
> 
> I personally have no complaints with their net, though I haven't used much else.


I used it once and only once.And returned it all.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> I used it once and only once.And returned it all.


Because? I've really never had an issue.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> Because? I've really never had an issue.


You could not put any tension on the net it would break off as soon as brake applied pressure to the net.I had another brand in the feedman had sold me and I had ran out so he brought me some FW the net would just break off.I had to let up the net pressure all the way to keep it from breaking.So then the bale is not as tight.Water doesn't shed as well and bales don't hold there shape.Fighting with the netwrap and a big black cloud on the horizon totally ticked off.Called him up and told him to take it back.The feed co was buying net from a wholesaler which was delivering what ever they got the best price on and they brought me about 5 kinds of net that yr.Well that was an eye opener the differences in net.Tryed some Pritchett brand that fall and have used it since.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> I used it once and only once.And returned it all.


Great, I overpaid and got junk.

Sounds like just another day in my life. lol

I have been using it since last year. Only net wrap problems I have are every once in a while I'll get an error code and the nasty alarm beep because the bale wrapped, but didnt cut cleanly. Then I eject the bale and it has a nice long bridal gown tail. 

Then next bale wont wrap. Gotta get out a re-prime the wrap into the cutter.

.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Great, I overpaid and got junk.
> Sounds like just another day in my life. lol


That was the FW I was referring to.Which was the absolute lightest roll of netwrap I have ever picked up.I think you will find the NH to be better then that.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It depends on what baler you're running. If it has a net system that stretches the net as it's applied, lighter net is more likely to cause headaches. If the net isn't under tension as it's applied, like my NH, lighter net is far less likely to even be a hiccup.

JD, try sharpening your net knife. Your tails might go away completely.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I buy the Deere cover edge wrap for a 4' baler, a 13,500' roll cost $290.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Almost entirely off subject but what would a pallet of 7200 high knot strength twine cost Cy? I'm in desperate need of some twine that isn't crap right out of the ball. Hard to make nice tight bales when you're limiting factor is the quality of the twine holding them together.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I buy the Deere cover edge wrap for a 4' baler, a 13,500' roll cost $290.


In a time of desperation, I ran Deere cover edge in my NH baler. That's was a bad, bad scene.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> Heck no!!!.Its Pritchett brand.


swmnhay

Where is the Pritchett brand manufactured? Do they manufacture it in Nebraska or at some other location? Do you have a price list per pallet by size? I use 48" or 51" if I want to cover the edges but I have friends that run 5' wide balers so I was looking at the 5" stuff also.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> In a time of desperation, I ran Deere cover edge in my NH baler. That's was a bad, bad scene.


Deere wrap is the only good wrap we can get around here. All the folks that were buying the "cheap" wrap have realized that there $150 roll of wrap at the hardware store is merely half the length of Deere wrap and doesn't hold up near as good.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The farm store in Leola pa. has a Brand called Dutch Harvest 51" x 9840 @ $179 .


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I have been using it since last year. Only net wrap problems I have are every once in a while I'll get an error code and the nasty alarm beep because the bale wrapped, but didnt cut cleanly. Then I eject the bale and it has a nice long bridal gown tail.
> 
> Then next bale wont wrap. Gotta get out a re-prime the wrap into the cutter.


JD, NH round balers shouldn't do this. Mine never has. As 8350 says, first check for a dull net knife. If that is sharp (enough to be dangerous), I would give mike10 a holler.

What kind of net do you get from NH? Regular knitted stuff or the black extruded proprietary NH? Just curious.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> JD, NH round balers shouldn't do this. Mine never has. As 8350 says, first check for a dull net knife. If that is sharp (enough to be dangerous), I would give mike10 a holler.
> 
> What kind of net do you get from NH? Regular knitted stuff or the black extruded proprietary NH? Just curious.


I use the regular knitted white net with a orange stripe on the side.

I would assume a brand new NH baler would come with a sharp knife, but you know what happens when you assume...

It seems to happen in "waves". It'll make 100 bales perfectly, then do a few erratic bales, then be fine for another 100 or so. Usually happens when rain is approaching. Lol
It's really not that big a deal, but it would be nice if it didnt happen.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I would assume a brand new NH baler would come with a sharp knife, but you know what happens when you assume...


It was a known problem with the BR700's that the net knife was dull or had paint on it from the factory. I thought they corrected that issue with the BR7000's.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Great, I overpaid and got junk.
> Sounds like just another day in my life. lol
> 
> I have been using it since last year. Only net wrap problems I have are every once in a while I'll get an error code and the nasty alarm beep because the bale wrapped, but didnt cut cleanly. Then I eject the bale and it has a nice long bridal gown tail.
> ...


I had this exact problem once with my br7060. It is not the knife it is the duckbill not holding the net . It happened after I bought one roll of net wrap from the same place jd got his and that may just be a coincidence. It continued to do it on and off that day So I put a different brand of net in it still did it . I stopped by the service truck and using compressed air took the tool you use to thread the duck bill and held the lips of the duckbill open and blew that area out baffle duckbill etc and have not had the problem ever again .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> I had this exact problem once with my br7060. It is not the knife it is the duckbill not holding the net . It happened after I bought one roll of net wrap from the same place jd got his and that may just be a coincidence. It continued to do it on and off that day So I put a different brand of net in it still did it . I stopped by the service truck and using compressed air took the tool you use to thread the duck bill and held the lips of the duckbill open and blew that area out baffle duckbill etc and have not had the problem ever again .


Makes a lot of sense. When I open the service panel to look at the knife, I notice the net wrap isn't fed in perfectly straight. It looks slightly twisted or uneven. 
I will be checking this from here on out.
Thanks Endrow. I appreciate the wisdom.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Has anyone gone from Deere wrap to the Pritchett wrap? I was contacted about their wrap but the cost is higher than what I currently pay. My question is is it worth the extra cost and if so why?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Pritchett wrap is a whole lot less expensive than Deere wrap.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

barnrope said:


> Pritchett wrap is a whole lot less expensive than Deere wrap.


Mr. Pritchett sent me a message and said a pallet delivered is $205 for a 7,000' roll. I currently give $290 for a 13,500' roll. That's $1.17 a roll on a 5' roll with 2.5 wraps for Pritchett and .86 cents a roll for Deere wrap. Am I wrong on my math?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Well let's see....I like to figure it this way. $205.00 divide by 7,000 = 0.0293 per ft........$290 divided by 13,500 = 0.0215 per ft..............I got a quote from Mr JP for his 48" HD net wrap 9,840 ft roll shipped per pallet $206 divided by 9,840 = 0.0209


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Your cost per bale for netwrap may be lower with netwrap that costs more per foot IF you are able to use less of it.

For example, I used to use Cordex conventional strength netwrap . I have switched Pritchett which is $15 per roll more. But I could put 3/4 of a turn less net on per bale using Pritchett net and have equal or better resistance to net failure. This is on cornstalks were netwrap strength is crucial.

I end up saving 27 cents a bale (5x6) because I spent more on wrap. And there is a slight but noticable savings in time spent wrapping.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Your not going to get by with less than 2 wraps on anything. I was just using 2.5 wraps as a comparison. So 2 wraps plus a little over lap...hmmmmm let's say 2.25 wraps for good measure should be the minimal for any type of hay. I have never tried 1 wrap but I am assuming it wouldn't hold very well.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

As Gearclash points out the main thing is it is made heavier therefore less wraps especialy baleing cornstalks.In cornsatalks I recommend 25% less wraps 3 vs 4.I've put 2 on stalks with no issues.

It's not just the length of the roll you need to figure.Its the strength/thickness of the wrap.

Compare the weight of the rolls!!


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

From what I am understanding from JP is that his HD wrap is very heavy so using the same amount of HD would be the same cost as the JD wrap that Lewis is purchasing. But if you can get a much heavier and tougher wrap for the same price then that would be an advantage.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rajela said:


> Your not going to get by with less than 2 wraps on anything. I was just using 2.5 wraps as a comparison. So 2 wraps plus a little over lap...hmmmmm let's say 2.25 wraps for good measure should be the minimal for any type of hay. I have never tried 1 wrap but I am assuming it wouldn't hold very well.


One guy baled 1000's of bales of stalks with 1.5 wraps.He was near his feedlot and did break a few but you can get by with less then 2 wraps.Not that I recommend it.

There are more factors involved in determineing number of wraps,like how fine the hay /stalks are.Finer it is more wraps you need.

Up here the stronger netwrap doesn't freeze down quite as easy.Or scuffing bales together loading/unloading it won't break as easy.

Baleing cornstalks up here is a real test on netwrap.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

rajela said:


> Your not going to get by with less than 2 wraps on anything. I was just using 2.5 wraps as a comparison. So 2 wraps plus a little over lap...hmmmmm let's say 2.25 wraps for good measure should be the minimal for any type of hay. I have never tried 1 wrap but I am assuming it wouldn't hold very well.


Your wrong there. I use the the JD cover edge on 4X5 mixed grass hay. The monitor is set at 1.5 wraps, which is the lowest setting. I don't have any problems with the mixed hay but will put another .5-1 wrap on straight Bermuda or straw.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't bale any stalks, lots of Bermuda, rye, clover, prairie, and mixed grass hay. I hope to run a minimum of 5,000 rounds this year, im trying to cut back on round hay and put more and more in squares every year.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

ANewman said:


> Your wrong there. I use the the JD cover edge on 4X5 mixed grass hay. The monitor is set at 1.5 wraps, which is the lowest setting. I don't have any problems with the mixed hay but will put another .5-1 wrap on straight Bermuda or straw.


No Sir I am correct. You did not use 1 warp you used 1.5...got to have some overlap. If I was buying your hay and you stated it had 1.5 wraps then i would shop else where. If you load and haul mixed grass hay and use less than 2 wraps plus a little over lap then you will catch flack from the buyers when the rolls bust. I like to move hay off the meadow asap moved one time, I load out for buyer moved 2 times, buyer unloads hay moved 3 times, buy feeds hay to cows in pasture moved 4 times.

If I was rolling my own hay I and feeding in the pasture right at the house or storing hay near the winter pasture then I would roll with sisle.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Your not going to get by with less than 2 wraps on anything. I was just using 2.5 wraps as a comparison. So 2 wraps plus a little over lap...hmmmmm let's say 2.25 wraps for good measure should be the minimal for any type of hay. I have never tried 1 wrap but I am assuming it wouldn't hold very well.


I agree 100% that 2.25 wraps should be minimum in any situation. Trying to save money by going less than that is going to be fruitless. All it takes is one broken bale to lose any time or money gained by less wrap. I have had 5x6 grass hay on my yard that had 1.5 wraps on it. I was not too happy about that.

I would also suggest that having even counts of net turns is a waste of net, e.g. 2.0 or 3.0 turns. Having the wrap end about where it starts leaves a "tear-on-the-dotted-line" situation because the two ends are not connected. There needs to be some tail, in my opinion 1/4 turn or so, to "complete" the last turn of wrap.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I run 2.25 for that exact reason, gearclash.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I run 2.5 wraps on all custom work as it will be moved a limited amount. If I know I am gonna be moving the hay a few times I will bump it up a little.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

rajela said:


> No Sir I am correct. You did not use 1 warp you used 1.5...got to have some overlap. If I was buying your hay and you stated it had 1.5 wraps then i would shop else where. If you load and haul mixed grass hay and use less than 2 wraps plus a little over lap then you will catch flack from the buyers when the rolls bust. I like to move hay off the meadow asap moved one time, I load out for buyer moved 2 times, buyer unloads hay moved 3 times, buy feeds hay to cows in pasture moved 4 times.
> 
> If I was rolling my own hay I and feeding in the pasture right at the house or storing hay near the winter pasture then I would roll with sisle.


I've never had a problem with bales busting in mixed grass. Never had anyone complain about only using 1.5 wraps. Some of these bales have been moved six times.The only problem with 1.5 wraps I've had is in short and/or fine stemmed crop. I understand there has to be some over lap so one wrap probably wouldn't work well. Just saying 2 wraps is not the minimum for everything. The way I see it every 4X5 roll I wrap at 1.5 I save roughly 15' of wrap over your 2.25 wraps


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Speaking of wrap...
Anyone had a problem with "last years wrap"? 
Breakage from being old?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Speaking of wrap...
> Anyone had a problem with "last years wrap"?
> Breakage from being old?


Sun is what breaks netwrap down.Most co's have 12 month UV added to it to keep it from breaking down.The closer to the equater the faster it will break down because of stronger UV rays.It will also break down more in summer vs winter.After 12 months here I see very little loss of strength.After 24 months you can tell its getting weaker.36 months it is still hanging to gether but noticibly weeker.

Store unused wrap out of the sun.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Speaking of wrap...
> Anyone had a problem with "last years wrap"?
> Breakage from being old?


Not me. The first 10 or 11 bales I fed this year was about 12 to 14 months old, hay on the bottom was black, but the wrap gave no problems. I hauled some of it over 1/4 mile on the forks thru the pasture. And thinking back, I don't remember any of it wrapped over 2x, most of it only about 1.3 to 1.75 times.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Last year a friend of mine had been using the "discount" wrap all summer, when we started to move the hay in mid August the wrap fell off the bale as soon as you picked it up. Got to looking into it and most every roll he baled was like that close to 10,000 rolls. Long story short the wrap wasn't rated for this Texas sun and the net wrap company had to cut checks to everybody that had used their wrap all summer.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Last year a friend of mine had been using the "discount" wrap all summer, when we started to move the hay in mid August the wrap fell off the bale as soon as you picked it up. Got to looking into it and most every roll he baled was like that close to 10,000 rolls. Long story short the wrap wasn't rated for this Texas sun and the net wrap company had to cut checks to everybody that had used their wrap all summer.


Bingo get the correct product saving $186 on a pallet is not the whole story


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've also heard of the so called premium netwrap failing in the sun.

I've seen and heard of a lot of it failing baleing cornstalks also.

Just because the price of anything is higher doesn't make it better.


----------

